# well on her way



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

heather is well on her way to the big show that reading pigeon association has in Jan. her black brunner pouter won best cropper out of 25 croppers/pouters at the white rose pigeon association show on nov. 10 . she has one more show that she is going to on nov. 23 . 
she has given several of her young birds to other jr. to get them involved in brunner pouters . one of her young birds that she gave away took 2nd place at the last show ...
Heather is my granddaughter all the birds we have are her's and she shows some of her brunner pouters and voorburg shield croppers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

who is heather?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

here is a picture of Heather (my granddaughter) and the winning brunner pouter in the background


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> who is heather?


sorry she is my granddaughter all the birds we have are her's and she shows some of her brunner pouters and and voorburg shield croppers


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulation to heather, Jason hope to meet you one day, I keep forgetting to look for you.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sure we passed each other at the shows .if you look at the picture that is posted on the saddle homer club you can see me in the back . I'm the one with the red base ball cap on I'm usually around the pouter/croppers interrupting for my sister and brother in law they are both defh


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

italianbird101 said:


> Congratulation to heather, Jason hope to meet you one day, I keep forgetting to look for you.


 also we will be at the nov 23 show


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Due to other family commitments I wont be there on the 23rd.


----------

